# Sw 200 Movement



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a watch incoming that has a movement based on the SW 200 base movement.

Here is the blurb....

Functions: Centre hands for hours, minutes and seconds, date window, instantaneous date, date corrector, fine timing device and stop-second

Winding: Automatic winding, bi-directionally rotating red rotor

Power-Reserve: 38 h

Vibrations: 28â€™800 A/h, 4 Hz

Jewels: 26

Can anyone give me a bit more info pls?

Rob


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't let Griff near it...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

SW 200 is a copy of ETA 2824, with one extra jewel, made by Sellita Watch Co SA on licence from ETA. The quality is the same as on ETA movements.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lifted from europastar.com

FEATURES

Mechanical movements: the race for alternatives - Taking stock of the industrial supply of mechanical movements

As we write at the end of the year 2006, tension is mounting in the market for that basic of all components in Swiss timekeeping - the movement. A veritable locomotive of the fabulous added value that watchmaking has created over the last decade, the functional core of the product, and, above all, the emblematic heart of the renewal of the Swiss watch industry, this essential 'component' has become rare. This is to be expected, perhaps, since the demand largely exceeds the supply. However, things are slowly changing, and the initiatives are multiplying.

January 22, 2007

By Pierre Maillard

At ETA, the Swiss giant of the Swatch Group that equips the vast majority of mechanical watches bearing the label 'Swiss Made', it has been confirmed: the order books for 2007 are 'crammed full' and the factories are working at maximum capacity. Result: the large company will not fill all the orders that it has received and, de facto, the deliveries will be limited to the level of the preceding year.

How did we get to this situation? You only need to take a glance at the statistics to understand the full extent of the phenomenon. In five years, the number of mechanical timepieces exported by Switzerland increased by nearly 1 million units, going from 2.5 million in 2000 to nearly 3.4 million in 2005. At the same time, the value of these exports shot up from an average price of 1,783 CHF in 2000 to 2,114 CHF in 2005 (as compared to 200 CHF for quartz watches). Not only did the number of mechanical movements seriously grow, but also the degree of finishing and decoration of these same movements also considerably increased, therefore creating a slowing in the flow of production.

Sellita ETA compatible movement

The decision that sounded the alarm

In 2002, by announcing its decision to reduce, then later to discontinue, the delivery of Ã©bauches (movement blanks) starting in 2006, the Swatch Group provoked a generalized dread among the many subcontractors who used the ETA movement kits as the basis for assembling and finishing other movements. However, in November 2004, the Swiss Competition Commission, COMCO, refused ETA's decision, and granted a reprieve to buyers of the Ã©bauches. The COMCO decreed that ETA would be obliged to deliver these products until 2010. This additional time would allow various other companies (which, up to then, had been solely concerned with assembly, decoration, and movement finishing, as well as adding modules to the ETA movements) to take the opportunity and start their own autonomous production.

This decision turned out to be a huge stimulus for the Swiss watch industry, suddenly faced with the reality of its own dependence on the deliveries of a quasi-monopolistic manufacturer. As a result, initiatives of all types began to sprout up. Subcontractors began developing their own movements, while watch brands embarked on a race to progressively integrate the necessary savoir-faire, which they lacked before, into their own production.

The Swatch Group's decision would also have repercussions in the supply of essential components needed to create a mechanical movement, such as the balance spring. Aware of being in the same situation of near dependence with the balance spring (supplied by Nivarox, also belonging to the Swatch Group), several companies came up with initiatives to create independent supplies of balance springs. (This is notably the case with Rolex [see sidebar], Parmigiani Fleurier, and A. Lange & SÃ¶hne.)

The ETA 'clones'

With the patents of several of the ETA 'tractors' having fallen into the public domain, the companies, which formerly worked in assembling the Ã©bauches supplied by ETA, were now making what are called ETA 'gauged' movements.

Totally compatible, these ETA 'clones' could fit in the same manner into the same cases, and receive the same dials and accept the same additional modules.

In this respect, Sellita, which announced that it can produce a total of one million movements per year (of which, up to that fateful day, were included a very large proportion of ETA Ã©bauches), now manufactures its SW 200 movement (clone of the famous ETA 2824) and its SW 300 (clone of the celebrated ETA 'tractor' 2892). Starting next year, it will offer the SW 220 (clone of the ETA 2836) and the SW 240 (clone of the ETA 2834).

Sellita says that it sells movements to a total of 350 different clients, and that its products equip about 30 percent of 'Swiss Made' mechanical watches. Miguel Garcia, owner of the movement maker, remains circumspect as to the company's's future projects. "We do not do any marketing," he says. Yet, he does let out a few titbits on the company's development plans, affirming that he has united a group of subcontractors all located in the Jurassian arc region of Switzerland, with the goal of constructing a new factory. Over time, this new facility will directly and indirectly employ nearly 1000 people. But beyond that, Garcia remains tight-lipped.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This is what I wrote before:-

I'm not sure they are as good as the ETA's.

I happen to have a SW 200 watch and as regards regulation I'm a bit concerned. The fine adjustmant screw for the reulator is very easy to move, and I have worried that its not actually adjusting anything. The same screw on the 2824's is stiffer and feels something is happening when you do turn it.

What write up reports are there if anyone has such, and what is known about this company Sellita.

I'll remain open minded..............but I'm concerned


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sellita as a company has been around for over 50 years.

Oris, Anonimo and other companies have been using Sellita movements for several years now.

I have a handful of watches with Sellita movements and have had no problems. I have two Ocean 7 LM-1s, one with an ETA 2824 and one with an SW-200. The SW-200 powered watch keeps much more accurate time.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

In short it seems to be a reputable movemnt, so thanks for your help, all.

Rob


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the SW200... we'll be seeing more n more of em as ETA stock dries up... we need to get used to them I guess...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Any idea where you can buy Sellita movements from? I've got a few divers cases to use as Franken diver projects. I note that Cousins have stopped selling the loose packs of ETA 2824-2s for Â£29.95 each. You now have to pay over Â£80 for a sealed ETA 2824-2


----------

